# An attempt at sketch comedy



## Kristian002 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skEvA-Zt4z8

Well, we tried :/


----------



## Delta (Feb 23, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK DO YOU LIVE?


----------



## Kristian002 (Feb 23, 2011)

That video was filmed in Alpine, UT. I live a good 200 miles south of there. Why?


----------

